

Apple Store is down – unable to pre-order - pt
http://store.apple.com

======
hrabago
You can pre-order using an iPhone or an iPad. The iPhone ran out of stock very
quickly, but the store on the iPad still had some more.

------
ellysetaylor21
Yeah, mainly I found server down during the big events. Apple must take some
notice

